# The Fall, what a great band!



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

My favourite The Fall track!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

This is my favourite, used to go out to a place called the castle on a friday night, this was 1 of the tunes you were guaranteed to hear, and the place used to go mental every time it came on!!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

I couldn't agree more!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Listening to the carpets and when it got to this tune, remembered this thread

Inspiral Carpets featuring Mark E. Smith - I Want You






What a tune!!


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Saw the Fall playing the Curious Orange (with that raging weirdo Michael Clarke) at the Albert Hall, was a great but strange gig, fantastic band though.

Mark E Smith was famously quoted (either Sounds or Melody Maker) that he once played Level 3 in Swindon and would never play there again.

Our local indie night club (yup, Level 3) had a fall gig lined up so we thought he must have changed his mind and we got all excited.

The band arrived and played three or four songs without him as he was stuck in traffic apparently. He then turned up on stage sung two songs, muttered "****, i swore i'd never play this ****hole again" and walked off! :lol:

The rest of the band played on without him! Marcia was there then but Brix had left, she was luuuuuuush! No wonder she left the miserable sod!








+









You'd bet good money a dating site would never match them in a million years!


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

He must be 1 of the most underrate musicians of modern times, and has influenced countless bands/artists.

Another 1 of my fav's


----------

